# put her into labor! now!



## Dirtydmc (Jul 20, 2011)

You think waiting for a tegu is hard? Try waiting for your daughter to come out. Amy moms out there with some tips besides the usual? Ie, walks,sex, apocryphal food.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

My mom tried some different things, I don't remember what specifically, she said I was just too stubborn. I was 3 weeks late before they induced labor.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang smart phone spells worse than I do.

I'm excited as all get out. But the wait is brutal. She's gonna have so many pets.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

Is she past her due date? I don't have any kids but thats gotta be super exciting!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 20, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Is she past her due date? I don't have any kids but thats gotta be super exciting!



Not yet. 11 days to go.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 20, 2011)

i dont got a child yet not that lucky but i bet these gotta be the longest days ever congraulation too, best wishes to all 3 of you'll


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 21, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i dont got a child yet not that lucky but i bet these gotta be the longest days ever congraulation too, best wishes to all 3 of you'll



3? Have a 5 year old. She loves the animals too. She's just a little too rough with them. Been trying to teach her about being gentle. But the cats and dogs take her punishment well.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 21, 2011)

well all 4 of youll then lol i didnt now there was a little princess allready..thats how all my baby cousins are my with my dog he loves when they come over gets all the attention when there outside beardie get it when they come inside


----------



## Krissy (Jul 21, 2011)

My sister n law walked a crap ton, but her baby was still a couple weeks late and induced....


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 21, 2011)

ok i am a mother of 4 great kids... tell ur other half to go in and take a shower.. she can rub her nipples and sometimes this will help.. also walking helps, squats, and of course sex does too.. do all three together maybe! if she is into yoga i heard this also helps.. good luck and congts


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 21, 2011)

sarefina said:


> ok i am a mother of 4 great kids... tell ur other half to go in and take a shower.. she can rub her nipples and sometimes this will help.. also walking helps, squats, and of course sex does too.. do all three together maybe! if she is into yoga i heard this also helps.. good luck and congts



been doing all of that. cept yoda, er, uh.... yoga.


----------



## RacyChaser13 (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried EVERYTHING to make mtself go into labor with my daughter. She just didnt want to come out! My doctor even induced me twice & nothing happened. They had to come in & break my water it got so bad. So in the end I just had to be patient! But believe me I know how hard the wait is!!!


----------



## got10 (Jul 21, 2011)

walk around the hospital


----------

